# Consistence problem!



## Panther1995 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been shooting my compound bow now for about nine months. For the first few months my shooting just kept getting better and better but now I have hit a plateau and I don’t seem to be getting any better if anything I feel as if I might be getting a little worse. (My average score is about a 296 with 35X) My biggest issue is that I seem to be having a consistence problem. I may shoot one day and shoot really well then the next day I am consistently shooting all my arrows either to the left side of the target or the right side of the target and I don’t feel as if I am changing my form in any way. Is it possible though that I could be changing my form in the slightest way and don’t know that I am doing it? I have videoed myself shooting and I don’t think that I see any changes in my form from one shot to the next but like I said I have only been shooting for nine months and I am not 100% sure of what to be looking for. I am getting frustrated about being able to shoot well one day and not the next so any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BlugrassBucks (Aug 14, 2012)

Biggest thing is to hold back the frustration and maybe not shoot more than your body can handle. Just have fun  I have seen many people shoot for hours and hours and get frustrated when their bodies get tired and they begin the inconsistency.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This could be several things:
- The worst possible is if you are "drive by shooting". That is if you decide to release the arrow based on what you see in your sight. If your timing is on, you will shoot great. Add just a little pressure and tension, you'll shoot horribly. Pretty soon you'll have target panic and give up archery out of frustration.
- Inconsistent foot position. 
- Floating or inconsistent anchor.
- Bow hand tension.
- Punching because you run out of air while aiming and feel like you have to dump the arrow. This is when you need to learn to let down.
- bow fit.

Hard to diagnose your inconsistency over the internet. Do you work with a coach?

Get the free download from Kinovea. It makes it easy to advance video of your shot very slowly, even frame by frame. It also allows you to draw lines so you can see the small changes to your form. It was originally developed for golfers, but it works great for archery too.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 16, 2014)

With me it's either anchor point or grip(or both). I shot my recurve yesterday (instinctive) and was doing quite well. I switched to my compound and was all over the place. When i finally took a breath and basically walked thru a checklist in my head, I was nailing it instantly. It was a night and day difference.....like flipping a switch.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Consistent right or left sounds like anchor or peep alignment issues. Even when we graduate to the next level, we still have minor form changes from day to day that affect POI. Make sure the housing is centered in the peep and pull straight back and not into or away from your face with your anchor. I have days when I hit the left side of the ten (or X). I move it a few clicks and it shoots. A few days later I might hit slightly right so I click it back.

Another thing to consider is that the newness of it is wearing off and your natural ability is being affected by your thinking about it. Many guys talk about how they never got target panic until they read about it. You start to question and overthink things rather than just shoot naturally. It’s a part of target archery that we all go through. You get better, then worse, then better, then worse. Part of what makes it so challenging.


----------



## Panther1995 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your help!


----------

